# Discount tickets - Britteny Ferries and P&O



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

Last year I got a good discount via the Caravan Club for a Poole - Cherbourg crossing on Brittany Ferries. I've looked at the Caravan Club prices on line but they seem to be identical to the full Brittany Ferries rate - very high! Also the Caravan club doesn't seem to be answering the phone lately so I can't find out what's going on. Anyone know?
Brittany Ferries seems to have switched ite ship "Barfleur" to the Portsmouth - Cherbourg route by the way.
P&O don't yet seem to have a timetable for their Portsmouth - Cherbourg route!!
Hmmmm. :?


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

You won't find anything for P & O because they've pulled out; only operating the Portsmouth - Bilbao route after the la Havre route closes. They were hoping that Britanny would take on the LeHavre route but they say no thanks, so Britanny ferries have a monopoly on St Malo, Cherbourg & Caen. Fares will rise - possibly reflected in the CC qoute?


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi mikeandju

You don;t say when you want the crossing...I booked with the caravan club for P&O portsmouth/le havre for 30th april till 21st may, for a 7.28m m/h and a 3m trailer and got it for £212.93. Although they did say it might change to Brittany Ferries, but as bognormike has pointed out they didn't get it, so I don't know when the service stops....hope this helps a bit.

sugarplum


----------



## 89048 (May 12, 2005)

*Brittany & P&O ferries*

I recently tried to get a quote for Poole-Cherbourg and was quoted just over £500, nearly double a couple of years ago. Brittany have got the monopoly now P&O have pulled out. We are now going to drive the extra to Dover (from Somerset) and use Eurotunnel, and still save a lot of money.


----------



## 89867 (May 1, 2005)

I think the Caravan club is trying to encourage it's on-line booking service, I had the same experience with the phone. When I did manage to get a quote it was exactly the same as booking direct with Norfolk line. I queried this and was told if I book through the CC they receive the agents commission. The Camping and Caravan Club were no better. Both seem to pocket the agents commission rather than pass it on to the members, or at least part of it.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*Discount ferry tickets*

Hi everybody

I booked a ferry yesterday with P&O Dover to Calais (return) early October out and late November back for a 8.5 metre van and it was only £98.00. If it was a 6.5 metre van it would have been £74.00. The booking was done online so its worth having a look.

Bye

Rain Dancer


----------



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. Looks likely that there won't be any discounts to be found on the Western channel routes. For travel out mid July and back mid Sep prices are £400 to £500 for 6.5 metre van + 2 + dog.
I can find £128 for Dover Calais so for the first time I think we'll bear the drive over to Dover (M4, M25, M2) - we can do a lot of touring for the £300+ difference!
Can anyone recommend a vet near Calais with van parking nearby? I have one for Cherbourg if anyone wants it.

Regards, Mike Blayney


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

mike and ju

There was an address a few weeks ago about vets in calais. I think it was this ref:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/posts4279-0.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

I'm looking for one near Le Havre, anyone know???

sugarplum


----------



## 91492 (May 1, 2005)

*feryy tickets*

I spoke to the Camping & Caravanning Club recently for a quote and they were very helpful over the phone about which crossings to use. Midweek crossings are a lot cheaper than weekend and they say they get motorhomes and caravans at car rates. They quoted £278 for crossing Southampton to Le Havre July/August, going over on Thurs and returning on a Tues, a 12 day trip. Seemed pretty good to me. They also have sites in France which they will book for you.


----------



## 93148 (May 1, 2005)

hi all i booked this week for july and it is £98 return on p&o from dover/calais for my wife and i in our elldis wanderer. i booked through 'into france' on the web. c&cc wanted £155 and said they get the commision. thats fine but why no incentive to their members? incidently, does anyone know of a good reasonably holiday insurer for europe multitrips? tom


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*Travel Insurance*

Hi taxitom

Try motorhome ticket club for multitrip insurance . I use them and they are very competitive. Have a look at their web site. www.ferrytickets.net

best of luck.

Rain Dancer


----------

